# [RISOLTO][IPW2200] Wireless , WEP e wpa_supplicant

## Taglia

Ok 

so che il WEP non è proprio il top (per usare un eufemismo) ma tant'è

Ho reinstallato l'intera gentoo e ho dei problemi a far funzionare il wireless. Scheda ipw2200 (centrino integrata).

Uso ifplugd e wpa_supplicant

Ecco i vari output

```

vortexmind ~ # dmesg | grep ipw2200

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0km

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

```

Questo è a posto  ... 

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

dns_domain_lo="vnet.net"

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.10/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

dns_servers="192.168.2.1"

config_eth1=( "192.168.2.11/24" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

```

eth0 è la lan 10/100 e funziona benissimo. dmesg | grep eth0 mi fornisce tutte le info correttamente su eth0, mentre 

dmesg | grep eth1 restituisce il vuoto assoluto ... neanche errori.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network='

        ssid="ILMIOSSID"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="LAMIACHIAVE"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=1

        auth_alg=SHARED

{

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

Questo è il config di wpa_supplicant ... probabilmente ho sbagliato qualcosa qui ?

Per la cronaca, ho seguito le istruzioni qui e qui.

Che fare?

----------

## Taglia

Ok, avevo un problema nel file di configurazione wpa_supplicant.

Ora l'ho messo a posto e funziona ... però devo avviare io il tutto manualmente con

```

wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

e poi configurare l'interfaccia con ifconfig e route. Ma io volevo partisse in automatico appena trovava l'access point ...

questo è quello che dice dmesg dopo il lancio di wpa_supplicant come sopra

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

```

però non lo configura ... mah?

----------

## Peach

personalmente ho questo setup:

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```
INTERFACES="eth1"

ARGS="-w"

ARGS_eth2="-Dipw"
```

per una generica rete con WPA direi che una configurazione del genere va bene (bastava darsi una letta a 

```
man wpa_supplicant.conf
```

)

```
network={

        ssid="mywifi"

        mode=0 # Managed (default)

        key_mgmt=NONE

        auth_alg=SHARED

        wep_key0=XXXXXXXXXX

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

----------

## Taglia

Io ho WEP e non WPA ... cmq il mio problema non è la configurazione della connessione (che sono riuscito a far funzionare) ma il fatto di "tirarla su" automaticamente quando entro nel campo dell'access point (cosa che si dovrebbe fare con ifplugd se non sbaglio)

----------

## Peach

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Io ho WEP e non WPA

 

ho solo sbagliato a scrivere. intendevo WEP.

 *Taglia wrote:*   

>  ... cmq il mio problema non è la configurazione della connessione (che sono riuscito a far funzionare) ma il fatto di "tirarla su" automaticamente quando entro nel campo dell'access point (cosa che si dovrebbe fare con ifplugd se non sbaglio)

 

volevo far notare che c'è uno script d'avvio per wpa... che cmq viene tirato su automaticamente se usi una conf come questa qui sotto:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# WIRELESS (802.11 support)

# Wireless provided by wpa_supplicant

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dipw"

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth2=( "dhcp" ) 

mode_eth2="auto"
```

----------

## Taglia

Ora pare funzionare ... ho copiato net.eth0 in net.eth1 in init.d e poi ho usato una configurazione simile alla tua

Per qualche strano motivo, se mettevo la netmask come /24 invece che come netmask 255.255.255.0 non mi assegnava l'indirizzo (o meglio, ne assegnava uno ipv6)

Eppure mi risulta che i due modi di scrivere siano sinonimi ...

Cmq ora l'ha tirata su in automatico   :Very Happy: 

Grazie!

----------

